# Quanta Computer Inc. Astro HD Cam, not initializing

## Massimo B.

```
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0408:2090 Quanta Computer, Inc. Astro HD Camera
```

When booting with this device plugged, it is not usable and blocking other audio devices:

```
$ pacmd list-sources

Daemon not responding.
```

The syslog has continuously repeating this line:

```
[kernel] usb 3-7: 4:1: cannot set freq 44100 to ep 0x84

[kernel] usb 3-7: 4:1: cannot set freq 44100 to ep 0x84
```

rmmod and modprob'ing uvcvideo again shows:

```

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="0" name="usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03" card_name="alsa_card.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes avoid_resampling=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Failed to open /proc/asound/card0: No such file or directory

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -110 (exp. 26).

[kernel] usb 3-7: 4:1: cannot set freq 44100 to ep 0x84

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5).

[kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[kernel] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
```

Unplugging the usb cam, restarting pulseaudio and replugging the cam again makes it work:

```

[kernel] usb 3-7: new high-speed USB device number 11 using xhci_hcd

[kernel] usb 3-7: New USB device found, idVendor=0408, idProduct=2090, bcdDevice=21.17

[kernel] usb 3-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[kernel] usb 3-7: Product: Astro HD Camera

[kernel] usb 3-7: Manufacturer: QCM

[kernel] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Astro HD Camera (0408:2090)

[kernel] uvcvideo: Unable to create debugfs 3-11-1 directory.

[kernel] uvcvideo: No streaming interface found for terminal 9.

[kernel] input: Astro HD Camera: Astro HD Camer as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-7/3-7:1.0/input/input21

[mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 11: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-7"_

[mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 11 was not an MTP device_

[laptop-mode] Laptop Mode Tools disabled in config file\n

[laptop-mode] Laptop Mode Tools disabled in config file\n

[laptop-mode] Laptop Mode Tools disabled in config file\n

[mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 11: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-7"_

[mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 11 was not an MTP device_

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Failed to open /proc/asound/card0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] utils.c: could not open configuration file /usr/share/alsa/ucm2/Astro HD Camera/Astro HD Camera.conf

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] parser.c: error: could not parse configuration for card Astro HD Camera

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] main.c: error: failed to import Astro HD Camera use case configuration -2

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-ucm.c: UCM not available for card Astro HD Camera

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] control.c: Invalid CTL front:0

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Unable to attach to mixer front:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Successfully attached to mixer 'hw:0'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] control.c: Invalid CTL iec958:0

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Unable to attach to mixer iec958:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Successfully attached to mixer 'hw:0'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device surround21:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device surround40:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device surround41:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device surround50:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device surround51:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device surround71:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device iec958:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device a52:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dca:0

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dca:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.0:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.0:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.0:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dcahdmi:0

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dcahdmi:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.1:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,1

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,1: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.1:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,1

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,1: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.1:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,1

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,1: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dcahdmi:0,1

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dcahdmi:0,1: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.2:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,2

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,2: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.2:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,2

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,2: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.2:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,2

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,2: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dcahdmi:0,2

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dcahdmi:0,2: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.3:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,3

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,3: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.3:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,3

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,3: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.3:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,3

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,3: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dcahdmi:0,3

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dcahdmi:0,3: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.4:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,4

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,4: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.4:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,4

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,4: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.4:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,4

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,4: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dcahdmi:0,4

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dcahdmi:0,4: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.5:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,5

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,5: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.5:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,5

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,5: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.5:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,5

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,5: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dcahdmi:0,5

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dcahdmi:0,5: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.6:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,6

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,6: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.6:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,6

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,6: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.6:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,6

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,6: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dcahdmi:0,6

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dcahdmi:0,6: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.7:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,7

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,7: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.7:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,7

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,7: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.hdmi.7:CARD=0,AES0=4,AES1=130,AES2=0,AES3=2'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM hdmi:0,7

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hdmi:0,7: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pcm.c: Unknown PCM dcahdmi:0,7

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dcahdmi:0,7: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-card-restore.c: Restoring port latency offsets for card alsa_card.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] card.c: alsa_card.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03: active_profile: input:analog-stereo

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] card.c: Created 3 "alsa_card.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Cannot disable ALSA period wakeups

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: ALSA period wakeups were not disabled

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Successfully opened device front:0.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Selected mapping 'Analog Stereo' (analog-stereo).

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Successfully enabled mmap() mode.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Successfully enabled timer-based scheduling mode.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] control.c: Invalid CTL front:0

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Unable to attach to mixer front:0: No such file or directory

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Successfully attached to mixer 'hw:0'

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Restoring port for source source:alsa_input.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03.analog-stereo.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Restoring volume for source alsa_input.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03.analog-stereo: front-left: 41481 /  63%,   front-right: 41481 /  63%

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Restoring mute state for source alsa_input.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03.analog-stereo: muted

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c: Created source 3 "alsa_input.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03.analog-stereo" with sample spec s16le 2ch 44100Hz and channel map front-left,front-right

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.resolution_bits = "16"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.api = "alsa"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.class = "sound"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.class = "generic"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.subclass = "generic-mix"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.name = "USB Audio"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.id = "USB Audio"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.subdevice = "0"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.subdevice_name = "subdevice #0"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.device = "0"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.card = "0"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.card_name = "Astro HD Camera"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.long_card_name = "QCM Astro HD Camera at usb-0000:00:14.0-7, high speed"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.driver_name = "snd_usb_audio"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:7:1.3"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     sysfs.path = "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-7/3-7:1.3/sound/card0"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     udev.id = "usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.bus = "usb"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.vendor.id = "0408"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.vendor.name = "Quanta Computer, Inc."

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.product.id = "2090"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.product.name = "Astro HD Camera"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.serial = "QCM_Astro_HD_Camera"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.form_factor = "webcam"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.string = "front:0"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.buffering.buffer_size = "352800"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.buffering.fragment_size = "176400"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.access_mode = "mmap+timer"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.profile.name = "analog-stereo"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.profile.description = "Analog Stereo"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.description = "Astro HD Camera Analog Stereo"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.mixer_name = "USB Mixer"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     alsa.components = "USB0408:2090"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     module-udev-detect.discovered = "1"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.icon_name = "camera-web-usb"

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Using 2,0 fragments of size 176400 bytes (1000,00ms), buffer size is 352800 bytes (2000,00ms)

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Time scheduling watermark is 20,00ms

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Successfully enabled deferred volume.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Hardware volume ranges from -8,00 dB to 22,50 dB.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Fixing base volume to -22,50 dB

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Using hardware volume control. Hardware dB scale supported.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-source.c: Using hardware mute control.

[rtkit-daemon] Successfully made thread 27026 of process 26844 owned by '4728' RT at priority 5._

[pulseaudio] [alsa-source-USB Audio] util.c: Successfully enabled SCHED_RR scheduling for thread, with priority 5.

[pulseaudio] [alsa-source-USB Audio] alsa-source.c: Starting capture.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-alsa-card" (index: #25; argument: "device_id="0" name="usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03" card_name="alsa_card.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes avoid_resampling=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1"").

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Card /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-7/3-7:1.3/sound/card0 (alsa_card.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03) module loaded.

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source alsa_input.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03.analog-stereo idle for too long, suspending ...

[pulseaudio] [alsa-source-USB Audio] alsa-source.c: Device suspended...

```

```
# uname -r

5.6.12-gentoo
```

What can I do to solve it at boot without replugging the hardware?

Is this an issue for the kernel mailing lists?

----------

## Massimo B.

Just trying to rmmod and modrobe again does not solve the issue if not re-plugging the hardware:

```
[kernel] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Astro HD Camera (0408:2090)

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 2 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 3 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 4 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 6 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 8 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 1).

[pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_hw_params failed: Connection timed out

[kernel] usb 3-7: 4:1: cannot set freq 44100 to ep 0x84

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 2 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 3 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 6 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 7 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 8 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 9 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 10 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 1 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 5 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] uvcvideo: Failed to query (GET_INFO) UVC control 11 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 1).

[kernel] usb 3-7: 4:1: cannot set freq 44100 to ep 0x84

[kernel] uvcvideo: UVC non compliance - GET_DEF(PROBE) not supported. Enabling workaround.

[kernel] usb 3-7: 4:1: cannot set freq 44100 to ep 0x84
```

----------

## Massimo B.

I tried sending to the mailinglist but failed like this:

```
linux-uvc-devel@lists.berlios.de:

SMTP error from remote server for RCPT TO command, host: lists.berlios.de (89.107.187.162) reason: 554 5.7.1 <linux-uvc-devel@lists.berlios.de>: Relay access denied
```

What is the right mailing list for this issue?

PS.: I have sent the report to linux-uvc-devel@lists.sourceforge.net now, which seems to be alive.

----------

## Massimo B.

Is this the right place to solve this issue? https://sourceforge.net/p/linux-uvc/mailman/message/37056127

----------

## Massimo B.

I always need to plug in the devices 2 times, until it is working. Booting up needs to replug it again, otherwise PulseAudio is locked somehow and not usable.

----------

## yoeljacobsen

It seems this webcam's firmware is very sensitive to the initialization order of the different functions. (audio, video, etc).

My solution was to disable the audio functions (which I don't care for) using the following udev rule:

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0408", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2090", ATTR{bInterfaceClass}=="01", ATTR{authorized}="0"

Yoel

----------

## Massimo B.

Welcome to the forums and thank you for this work-around. This kind of solved it for me as I have a separated condenser mic anyway and I don't care about the camera's audio which is not that bad at all, at least for people using the cheap chinese cam as an all-in-one conference solution. This also brings some light about what is actually broken here and I still hope that the mailing list will solve it some day.

----------

## Massimo B.

With

5.15.16-gentoo Kernel

media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r2

I tried again to get the microphone of that USB camera working:

```
Jan 25 09:33:32 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:1: usb_set_interface failed (-19)

Jan 25 09:33:32 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:0: usb_set_interface failed (-19)

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:33:32 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:1: usb_set_interface failed (-19)

Jan 25 09:33:32 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:0: usb_set_interface failed (-19)

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:33:32 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:1: usb_set_interface failed (-19)

Jan 25 09:33:32 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:0: usb_set_interface failed (-19)

Jan 25 09:33:32 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.

Jan 25 09:33:32 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="3" name="usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03" card_name="alsa_card.usb-QCM_Astro_HD_Camera-03" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes avoid_resampling=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.

Jan 25 09:33:32 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Jan 25 09:33:38 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Failed to open /proc/asound/card0: No such file or directory

Jan 25 09:33:38 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Failed to open /proc/asound/card2: No such file or directory

Jan 25 09:33:38 [rtkit-daemon] Successfully made thread 11181 of process 11179 owned by '4728' RT at priority 5._

Jan 25 09:33:38 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Failed to open /proc/asound/card1: No such file or directory

Jan 25 09:33:38 [rtkit-daemon] Successfully made thread 11182 of process 11179 owned by '4728' RT at priority 5._

Jan 25 09:33:38 [rtkit-daemon] Successfully made thread 11183 of process 11179 owned by '4728' RT at priority 5._

Jan 25 09:33:38 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: new high-speed USB device number 14 using xhci_hcd

Jan 25 09:33:38 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0408, idProduct=2090, bcdDevice=21.17

Jan 25 09:33:38 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jan 25 09:33:38 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Product: Astro HD Camera

Jan 25 09:33:38 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Manufacturer: QCM

Jan 25 09:33:38 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Found UVC 1.00 device Astro HD Camera (0408:2090)

Jan 25 09:33:38 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: No streaming interface found for terminal 9.

Jan 25 09:33:38 [kernel] input: Astro HD Camera: Astro HD Camer as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-12/3-12.2/3-12.2:1.0/input/input22

Jan 25 09:33:44 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:1: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x84

Jan 25 09:33:49 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 10:3: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 10)

Jan 25 09:33:49 [mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 14: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-12/3-12.2"_

Jan 25 09:33:49 [mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 14 was not an MTP device_

Jan 25 09:33:49 [laptop-mode] Laptop Mode Tools disabled in config file\n

                - Last output repeated 5 times -

Jan 25 09:33:49 [mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 14: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-12/3-12.2"_

Jan 25 09:33:49 [mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 14 was not an MTP device_

Jan 25 09:33:49 [pulseaudio] [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Failed to open /proc/asound/card3: No such file or directory

Jan 25 09:33:49 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:33:50 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).

Jan 25 09:33:51 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:33:52 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).

Jan 25 09:33:52 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:33:53 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).

Jan 25 09:33:54 [pulseaudio] [alsa-source-USB Audio] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

Jan 25 09:33:54 [pulseaudio] [alsa-sink-Generic Analog] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

Jan 25 09:33:54 [pulseaudio] [alsa-source-USB Audio] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

Jan 25 09:33:54 [pulseaudio] [alsa-sink-Generic Analog] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

Jan 25 09:33:54 [pulseaudio] [alsa-source-USB Audio] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

Jan 25 09:33:54 [pulseaudio] [alsa-sink-Generic Analog] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:33:54 [pulseaudio] [alsa-source-USB Audio] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Jan 25 09:33:54 [pulseaudio] [alsa-sink-Generic Analog] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

Jan 25 09:33:55 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:1: cannot set freq 44100 to ep 0x84
```

One difference to earlier versions, I can't get it working anymore by multiple replugging. Audio of that camera never works. Any idea?

----------

## Massimo B.

After enabling udev rule

```
ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0408", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2090", ATTR{bInterfaceClass}=="01", ATTR{authorized}="0" 
```

again, doing

```
udevadm control --reload-rules
```

and replugging the USB cam, I still get errors:

```
Jan 25 09:43:49 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:1: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x84

Jan 25 09:43:54 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 10:3: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 10)

Jan 25 09:43:54 [mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 16: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-12/3-12.2"_

Jan 25 09:43:54 [mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 16 was not an MTP device_

Jan 25 09:43:54 [laptop-mode] Laptop Mode Tools disabled in config file\n

                - Last output repeated 5 times -

Jan 25 09:43:55 [mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 16: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-12/3-12.2"_

Jan 25 09:43:55 [mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 16 was not an MTP device_

Jan 25 09:43:55 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:43:56 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).

Jan 25 09:43:57 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:43:58 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).

Jan 25 09:43:58 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jan 25 09:43:59 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).
```

----------

## Massimo B.

With 5.15.23-gentoo, everything is broken on that device: Camera and microphone:

```
Mar 02 10:41:49 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: USB disconnect, device number 12

Mar 02 10:41:57 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: new high-speed USB device number 14 using xhci_hcd

Mar 02 10:41:57 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0408, idProduct=2090, bcdDevice=21.17

Mar 02 10:41:57 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Mar 02 10:41:57 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Product: Astro HD Camera

Mar 02 10:41:57 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Manufacturer: QCM

Mar 02 10:41:57 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Found UVC 1.00 device Astro HD Camera (0408:2090)

Mar 02 10:41:57 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: No streaming interface found for terminal 9.

Mar 02 10:41:57 [kernel] input: Astro HD Camera: Astro HD Camer as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-12/3-12.2/3-12.2:1.0/input/input22

Mar 02 10:42:02 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 4:1: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x84

Mar 02 10:42:08 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: 10:3: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 10)

Mar 02 10:42:08 [mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 14: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-12/3-12.2"_

Mar 02 10:42:08 [mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 14 was not an MTP device_

Mar 02 10:42:08 [mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 14: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-12/3-12.2"_

Mar 02 10:42:08 [mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 14 was not an MTP device_

Mar 02 10:42:13 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

Mar 02 10:42:18 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 2 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 2).

Mar 02 10:42:23 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

Mar 02 10:42:28 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 2 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 2).

Mar 02 10:42:33 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).

Mar 02 10:42:38 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Mar 02 10:42:49 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).

Mar 02 10:42:54 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Mar 02 10:43:04 [kernel] usb 3-12.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).
```

----------

## Massimo B.

I found the upstream mailing list and filed a bug report there:

https://sourceforge.net/p/linux-uvc/mailman/message/37622481/

----------

## Massimo B.

-> Forwarded to linux-media@vger.kernel.org, https://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg209651.html

----------

## Massimo B.

https://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg210221.html

Camera works again by blacklisting snd_usb_audio, but this is no solution as I need this module for the other microphone.

Why is the udev rule not sufficient anymore?

For getting audio working as well I need to contact the alsa-devel list.

----------

## Massimo B.

Now, video again doesn't work eventhough I have the udev rule to disable audio of that device:

```
Aug 22 10:28:46 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: new high-speed USB device number 21 using xhci_hcd

Aug 22 10:28:46 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0408, idProduct=2090, bcdDevice=21.17

Aug 22 10:28:46 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Aug 22 10:28:46 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: Product: Astro HD Camera

Aug 22 10:28:46 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: Manufacturer: QCM

Aug 22 10:28:46 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: Found UVC 1.00 device Astro HD Camera (0408:2090)

Aug 22 10:28:46 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: No streaming interface found for terminal 9.

Aug 22 10:28:46 [kernel] input: Astro HD Camera: Astro HD Camer as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-11/3-11.2/3-11.2:1.0/input/input41

Aug 22 10:28:51 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: 4:1: cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x84

Aug 22 10:28:56 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: 10:3: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 10)

Aug 22 10:28:56 [mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 21: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-11/3-11.2"_

Aug 22 10:28:56 [mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 21 was not an MTP device_

Aug 22 10:28:56 [laptop-mode] Laptop Mode Tools disabled in config file\n

                - Last output repeated 5 times -

Aug 22 10:28:56 [mtp-probe] checking bus 3, device 21: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-11/3-11.2"_

Aug 22 10:28:56 [mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 21 was not an MTP device_

Aug 22 10:29:02 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 13 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 8).

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug 22 10:29:12 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 2 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 2).

Aug 22 10:29:17 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 11 on unit 1: -110 (exp. 2).

Aug 22 10:29:22 [kernel] usb 3-11.2: Failed to query (GET_DEF) UVC control 2 on unit 2: -110 (exp. 2).
```

Currently running 5.15.59-gentoo.

----------

